# emerge --depclean will nano deinstallieren

## Christian99

Hallo, mein portage will in letzter zeit immer nano deinstallieren. er sagt zwar, dass man das nicht machen soll, weil es im system-profile ist, aber emerge --depclean möchte es trotzdem deinstallieren. wenn ich "equery d nano" mache, sagt er, dass virtual/editor nano benötigt, "emerge --depclean" aber findet kein paket, das nano benötigt.

Kennt das problem sonst noch jemand? kann das sein, das das ein bug von portage-2.2 ist?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## musv

Bei mir wollte depclean das ebenfalls tun. 

Ein 

```
echo "app-editor/nano" >> /var/lib/portage/world
```

schafft da Abhilfe. Damit wird nano als manuell installiertes Programm behandelt. Ist in diesem Fall sicherlich verschmerzbar.

Ich dachte bei mir liegt's daran, weil ich vim als Standardeditor eingetragen habe:

```
eselect editor list

Available targets for the EDITOR variable:

  [1]   /bin/nano

  [2]   /bin/ed

  [3]   /usr/bin/ex

  [4]   /usr/bin/vi *

  [ ]   (free form)

```

----------

## Josef.95

Nein es ist kein portage-2.2 Bug

Es war zu Anfang auch noch less mit betroffen, doch für less wurde kurzerhand eine USE-Flag  im portage bereitgestellt...   :Smile: 

Derzeitige Empfehlung ist diese vom virtual/ Package abhängigen "System-Set" Pakete mit ins world aufzunehmen 

```
emerge --noreplace app-editors/nano
```

Für die ganze Diskussion darüber siehe Bug 370295 - emerge --depclean removes system packages like sys-apps/less 

----------

## Christian99

ah ok, vielen dank für den link, hab zwar selber da gesucht, aber diesen bug nicht gefunden

Schöne Tag

Christian

----------

## cryptosteve

Wobei ich mich frage, warum portage von "is part of your system profile" Programmen nicht grundsätzlich die Finger lässt?!

----------

## Necoro

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Wobei ich mich frage, warum portage von "is part of your system profile" Programmen nicht grundsätzlich die Finger lässt?!

 

Schau dir den Bug an  :Smile:  - da steht das erklärt: virtual/editor ist Teil des Profils, und nicht nano. Sprich jedes Paket, was den virtual erfüllt passt in den Augen von Portage und er deinstalliert alles was redundant ist und nicht explizit im world-file steht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Das erklärts. Dank!  :Smile: 

----------

